# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Раздел "Загрузка чистых файлов"

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

на сайт проекта добавлена страница "Загрузка чистых файлов" (http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=uploadclean). Страница выводит содержимое файла http://virusinfo.info/upload_clean.php.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

А как там проблема с загрузкой больших файлов?

----------


## anton_dr

Сейчас тестировал - загружаются файлы меньше 10 Мб. 6 точно проходит. Будем смотреть дальше.

----------


## anton_dr

Параметры "max_execution_time" и "max_input_time" выставлены в 1800, т.е. 30 минут.
следовательно, проблема не в них.

----------


## Geser

Там еще есть ограничение на размер для POST. Хотя на старом серваке его увеличение тоже не помогало

----------


## anton_dr

А что там помогло, ты не помнишь?

----------


## Geser

Там ничего. Минут через 10 закачку обрубало не зависимо от "max_execution_time" и "max_input_time"

----------


## anton_dr

Ну, потом же проблема исчезла, насколько я помню?

А что с POST не так? Вот кусок кода, что здесь менять?



```
	<FORM name="frm" ENCTYPE="multipart/form-data" ACTION="index.php?page=upload_clean" METHOD="POST">
	Файл: <INPUT NAME="myfile" TYPE="file" size="60"><br>
	<INPUT TYPE="submit" name="submit" VALUE="Закачать">
	</form>
```

----------


## NickGolovko

По-моему, речь о конфиге PHP.. это так?

----------


## anton_dr

Ээээ. может быть  :Smiley: . Но я понял как относящееся к скрипту. Эта версия тоже имеет право на существование  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Проблема решена?

----------


## Макcим

Повторю вопрос. Проблема с загрузкой больших файлов решена или нет?

----------


## Geser

> Ну, потом же проблема исчезла, насколько я помню?
> 
> А что с POST не так? Вот кусок кода, что здесь менять?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	<FORM name="frm" ENCTYPE="multipart/form-data" ACTION="index.php?page=upload_clean" METHOD="POST">
> 	Файл: <INPUT NAME="myfile" TYPE="file" size="60"><br>
> ...


Потом начался ДДоС  :Smiley:  
Да, я имел в виду максимальный размер данных для POST в ПХП. Тоже нужно глянуть что стоит. И вообще нужно в логах посмотреть есть ли ошибка какая-то когда закачка обрывается.

----------


## patryk

при отсутствии доступа к главному файлу конфигурации РНР (*php.ini*) - поместить в папку, в которую ваш скрипт закидывает файлы, файл *.htaccess* следующего содержимого



> upload_max_filesize = *Х*M


где *Х* - максимальный размер загружаемого файла в мегабайтах

хотя даже если и имеете доступ к *php.ini* всё равно лучше создавать ограничения через *.htaccess*

можно так же (в добавок к вышеприведенному) добавить в форму такую строчку



```
<input type="hidden" name="MAX_FILE_SIZE" value="666">
```

где *666* максимальный размер файла в *байтах*

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vidocq89

ну раз все пошли сорцы выкладывать, то я тоже :Cheesy: 



```

if($_FILES["filename"]["size"] > X)  {    echo ('Вы совсем страх потеряли??');  } 


```

только как я понял проблемы вроде не в пхп, а в хостинге?

----------


## anton_dr

Ну проблема давно решена.

----------


## Muffler

> только как я понял проблемы вроде не в пхп, а в хостинге?


Проблема была в настройках php... 



> ну раз все пошли сорцы выкладывать, то я тоже
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if($_FILES["filename"]["size"] > X)
  {
    echo ('Вы совсем страх потеряли??');
  } 
> 
> 
> ```


а аналог такого кода, конечно в скрипте загрузки файлов был с самого начала...

----------


## AndreyMust19

Хочу загрузить архив около 34 МБ, а макс. время закачки ~30 минут, плюс написано "сомневаюсь что будет работать". Со своим позорным коннектом я за 30 минут смогу выложить 10 МБ от силы, если повезет. Можно я разобью архив на архивы по 2-3 МБ и буду закачивать их отдельно?

----------


## XiTri

> Со своим позорным коннектом я за 30 минут смогу выложить 10 МБ от силы, если повезет. Можно я разобью архив на архивы по 2-3 МБ и буду закачивать их отдельно?


Вот кстати да.
Уважаемая редакция, просьба разработать способ заливки по частям и написать об этом. Думаю общественность поддержит, лишним не будет.

И добавьте кибер хелперу в результат разбора архива евойную (архива) MD5.

----------

